# How to stop light from glowing through styrene.



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I building some Walthers structures and would like to add some LED lighting. Trouble is, it glows right through the styrene walls and roofs.

Has anyone figured out a solution. I don't want to take the time to do intricate cut out liners for the walls, etc. There has to be an easier way.

I wonder if anyone has tried a coat of paint on the back side?

Thanks for any experience you can pass along.

Deane


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

That is what I do paint the intirior black. I use cheap craft paint.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Before you paint, run a strip of electrical tape along the inside seams. That will stop light from getting out of a less than perfectly sealed joint.
But, of course, none of us EVER have those!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

What he said. Just glob it on. It doesn't have to be neat.


----------



## Deane Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> What he said. Just glob it on. It doesn't have to be neat.


Oh good CT, finally something I can do effectively.

Seriously, thanks for all the comments. I can move ahead with more confidence after getting these recommendations.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

like was said globed on black then after its dry if you want a lighter color to be seen through windows paint it on top of the black


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I found that I had to put a few coats of paint on the inside to stop the light leakage.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

D&J Railroad said:


> I found that I had to put a few coats of paint on the inside to stop the light leakage.


That's why we say use a thick craft acrylic and gob it on!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.C. said:


> like was said globed on black then after its dry if you want a lighter color to be seen through windows paint it on top of the black


If you want something to see through the windows, i would recommend mounting pictures on cardstock or foamcore and placing them inside the windows. Just a little ways back from the "glass" (about 3/4" in HO) provides the illusion of something inside.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> If you want something to see through the windows, i would recommend mounting pictures on cardstock or foamcore and placing them inside the windows. Just a little ways back from the "glass" (about 3/4" in HO) provides the illusion of something inside.


way to much work for the effect I want.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

HD, Lowe's and Ace sell an aluminum tape used on ductwork. It is real aluminum, very thin. You peel off a paper backing and it sticks.

There are two types. One is plain , smooth aluminum. That is the one you want. The other type has basket-weave fiberglass strands: it is a stronger tape, but fo hobbyist purposes use the smooth version. 

It is so thin and can be formed so it has dozens of layout uses. Just cut it with scissors. Placed inside, it will stop the lights from shining through the plastic and the shiny surface will reflect the light inside making your LEDs more effective..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.C. said:


> way to much work for the effect I want.


It's really very simple. The hardest part if finding a suitable picture. But whatever.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Black paint I'd say. You can also put light diffusers over the bulbs. Foil or foil tape covers made oversize, with holes in them to direct the light certain ways. A good way to keep the light from shining an unwanted direction.


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> It's really very simple. The hardest part if finding a suitable picture. But whatever.


I have used the photo for single windows such as a store or bar , when I say too much work the average house I build has 12 or more windows with shades and curtains all that is seen of interior is a very small amount , the lighter color paint gives the impression of a room by just showing color. also acts to defuse the light from led,as black tends to absorb light.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

Keeping the glow down when using LED lighting?
Well, here is an interesting question!
besides opaque paint or opaque craft paper for
walls.
There is also the use of a555timer R/C circuit where a capacitor and resistor comes into play.(the faster the flash rate in milliseconds determines the brightness of said LED. I'm sure Gun runner John can add some specifications here on flash rate and brightness using an R/C
circuit?(I'm currently not into the electronic part at this time and my notes where destroyed.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Reducing Light glow from LED'S*

Hey there!
You might want to try masking with black electrical tape on the inside walls?
Or just paint the inside walls with a lite opaque quality. of
paint hat blocks the light glowing. Probably a thick latex paint brushed onto the inside surfaces of the plastic walls.
Best of luck remodeling there now!
Regards,tr1


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I've found that a combination of the various materials
suggested works best.

I use black electric tape (or aluminum tape) on the corners and any joints including those in the roof.

I paint the major surfaces with thick black enamel. Trimmed
pieces of cardboard (such as found in cereal boxes) can
be substituted but it's edges will have to be painted.

If the building does not have a floor it would help
to contain the unwanted light by installing one. ]

Install the window 'glass' after it's all done.

Don

Don
of cardboard or styrene.


----------

